# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Heftig ongesteld met hormoongezwellen

## Yadira26

Hallo allemaal,

Der is bij mij vorig jaar september een lever adenoom ontdekt bij toeval. Dit is een goedaardig hormonaal gezwel.
Maar nu ook blijf ik sinds de 4de maand van mijn zwangerschap cystes en gezwelletjes kweken in mijn baarmoeder en eierstokken. Ik mag geen pil meer gebruiken en ook geen spiraaltje meer omdat deze die gezwellen voeden. Maar nu sinds 5 mnd vloei ik zo ontzettend erg bij mijn ongesteldheid niet leuk meer. Ik moet mezelf gewoon met dubbele verschoning om het half uur zowat verschonen en kan echt zeker 3 dgn niet de straat op uit angst van doorlekken. Daarbij mijn eiersprong voel ik ook altijd en is zekers geen pretje..zijn der meer dames die ervaring met dit soort aandoeningen en welke oplossing hebben jullie der ingenomen..want ik weet het ff niet meer en welke oplossing nu het beste is voor mij. Want mijn GYN wilt me niet steriliseren omdat ik pas 29 ben. Alleen ik heb al zo veel ellende achter de rug met mijn baarmoeder Zo ook een CIN3/4 uitslag... :Confused:  :Confused: 

Als mensen wat meer info hebben graag en wat zij hebben gedaan..thnxx alvast

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Yadira,

Wat vervelend zeg! Helaas heb ik ook niet echt een gepaste oplossing voor je, heb er zelf ook geen ervaring mee, maar ben je hier al voor naar de gyneacoloog gegaan? Misschien dat hij je hiermee kan helpen.

Wens je iig heel veel sterkte!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Yadira26

hoi hoi 
Ja ik loop al onder controle bij mijn gyn maar omdat ik nog vrij jong ben willen ze eerst van alles proberen voor ze verdere stappen onder nemen ben nu al bijna 2 jaar bezig en ben inmiddels 8 cystes enzo verder dus word er een beetje moe van moet ik zeggen. Dus denk ff vragen of er mensen zijn die ook ervaring hebben die dit soort aandoeningen heeft.

----------


## dotito

Hallo Yadira,

Begrijp ik nu goed dat je zwanger bent?Want normaal al als je zwanger bent ben je toch niet ongesteld!

Kan me gerust voorstellen dat dat niet leuk dat je zo van die hevige bloedingen hebt.Ook ik heb heb al van mijn 11jaar last van hevige menstruatie's zodat ik een paar dagen niet naar buiten kan.

Heb je evt al eens voorgesteld voor een curretage te laten doen dat moet naar schijnt ook helpen tegen hevige bloedingen.Dat is een kleine ingreep hoor dan schrapen ze de baarmoeder uit zou naar schijnt helpen om bloeden te verminderen.
Verbaasd mij eigenlijk wel van dat ze jou niet willen sterliseren,bij ons in Belgie doen ze dat wel als je er op staat.

Hoop voor jou dat er snel een oplossing komt.

Succes Do

----------

